# Black Templar Land Speeder



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

So after being a Templar player for years, and despising the lack of armor on the Land Speeders, I have decided to give them a try, I like the idea of the MM/HF combo because it can pop tanks and take care of what is inside.

Are there really any other variations that can work, I want to know what other Templar players have used and had luck with.

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

first of all i don't think you can slag a transport and then flame the squad inside with the same speeder on the same turn, the HF is there for duality. i don't play templars but from what i've heard they're typhoons are pretty good plus cheaper. hope that helped :grin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, i dont play BT if your Typhoon speeder is around the same point cost as the current marine one (90 pts) then i think it would be good candidate since it grants you some long range anti tank/heavy infantry fire power.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Fallen said:


> well, i dont play BT if your Typhoon speeder is around the same point cost as the current marine one (90 pts) then i think it would be good candidate since it grants you some long range anti tank/heavy infantry fire power.


i'm pretty sure it's 70 pts


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

even better


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

The MM/HF combo works really well. I've run two in my army for a while and they're handy for popping tanks, clearing out terrain, etc.

You can't shoot at what's inside a transport after popping it open and you most likely wouldn't be able to in the first place because unless you were standing still or only moved 6" you could only fire one weapon. They're also fairly cheap but not as cheap as C:SM.

What's worked for me is deploying them behind cover as close to the enemy as possible, move 24" my first turn, then move 12" and blow something up. It's a suicide run for them but they get the job done.

Another combo that I recently tried is the standard heavybolter/Typhoon missile launcher. It's only 70 points in our list and they pack a huge punch. More importantly, they survive longer because they don't have to get right up to the enemy to be really effective. In my current list I have two of them and one MM/HF, all separate squads, and they do some serious damage.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Those new missiles they gave us make the MM speeder a devil on the table. I honestly can't believe you played templar for more than a week without needing a bevvy of speeders, those things are godsends for us.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

I ran them a couple of times, my friend owns about 6 probably 8 or so now. They always popped to soon for my liking, but now with some neat options they can be a mobile force to be reckoned with.

So after reading the FAQ and codex carefully, can I get a Typhoon with the missles, MM and possibly a heavy flamer all on one speeder? 

The codex says that any speeder may take a MM upgrade for X points, and any speeded with a MM can add a HF for X points. If that is true I think I just found 1 speeder out of the 3 I want to run. It makes a nice mobile gun platform, but can play back-up to my marines on objectives.

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

eh, i dont think that you can simultaneously use the Typhoon & Tornado patterns on the same speeder.

so your best bet is to take the styles already mentioned, the MM & HF or the Typhoon ML & HB.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

Fallen said:


> eh, i dont think that you can simultaneously use the Typhoon & Tornado patterns on the same speeder.
> 
> so your best bet is to take the styles already mentioned, the MM & HF or the Typhoon ML & HB.


Man am I an idiot, I went back and double checked the codex and your right, I thought those lines about the MM and HF were up top, not in the Tornado listing.

Thanks guys,

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

God I wish we could put all those weapons on one, but would you? It would be a bit too expensive for something that could be taken out with a bolter. But the shock and awe value would be nice.

I love fact that we get typhoons so cheap. Those things are tank snipers. Your opponents would be hard pressed to position their vehicles to not expose side/rear armor to them or something else in your army.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

Totally worth it if it could sit there and snipe, then cover troops as your enemy advances!

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Other MEQ players debate and debate and debate as to whether they should take Speeders with MM/HF for 70 or Typhoon/HB for 90. Most players just build their lists and let how many points they have left over at the end determine which they take. With the recent FAQ, Black Templars have joined Salamanders on the sort list of SM chapters that should put ZERO thought into which Speeder variant is the right choice. 
-Salamanders take MM/HF because both weapons are twin-linked.
-Black Templars pay 70 for Typhoon/HB Landspeeders (up to 9 of them). For a 'dex that lacks solid anti-vehicle, speeders have always been a boon, now they truly are a godsend.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

TimberWolfA said:


> Other MEQ players debate and debate and debate as to whether they should take Speeders with MM/HF for 70 or Typhoon/HB for 90. Most players just build their lists and let how many points they have left over at the end determine which they take. With the recent FAQ, Black Templars have joined Salamanders on the sort list of SM chapters that should put ZERO thought into which Speeder variant is the right choice.
> -Salamanders take MM/HF because both weapons are twin-linked.
> -Black Templars pay 70 for Typhoon/HB Landspeeders (up to 9 of them). For a 'dex that lacks solid anti-vehicle, speeders have always been a boon, now they truly are a godsend.


Dark Angels also have less of a choice. They get Typhoons with Multi-Meltas for 75


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Dark Angels also have less of a choice. They get Typhoons with Multi-Meltas for 75


This is true. It slipped my mind because they may only take one typhoon per FA slot; however that is no excuse to not play those three very powerful/cheap models in most DA armies.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

TimberWolfA said:


> This is true. It slipped my mind because they may only take one typhoon per FA slot; however that is no excuse to not play those three very powerful/cheap models in most DA armies.


Indeed! Especially considering how painful the alternative is!


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

dspadres said:


> In my current list I have two of them and one MM/HF, all separate squads, and they do some serious damage.


I'm putting together my Templar army and use the "rule of three" (in a larger point army ie: 1750-2500) so as not to draw too much attention to one particular type of unit...except of course, my LRC. I'd love to roll three of those baddies around, but they just cost too much. I was going to go with three Tornados (pre FAQ), but I'm now very intrigued at the prospect of using Typhoons. As I only have the makings for two Tiffys and one Tornado, I'm thinking of going with that.

How do you use these three in conjunction with the rest of your army? I figured the tiffys just sit back and bombard the xenos scum and then use the tornado to get up close and personal/hit and runs if it can survive.:dunno:


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

philsminions said:


> I'm putting together my Templar army and use the "rule of three" (in a larger point army ie: 1750-2500) so as not to draw too much attention to one particular type of unit...except of course, my LRC. I'd love to roll three of those baddies around, but they just cost too much. I was going to go with three Tornados (pre FAQ), but I'm now very intrigued at the prospect of using Typhoons. As I only have the makings for two Tiffys and one Tornado, I'm thinking of going with that.
> 
> How do you use these three in conjunction with the rest of your army? I figured the tiffys just sit back and bombard the xenos scum and then use the tornado to get up close and personal/hit and runs if it can survive.:dunno:


For one thing, welcome aboard. Always good to see another Templar player.

Basically I use the Typhoons to take the place of an autocannon dread. We don't have access to one so this does its job nicely...and slightly better because the landspeeders are highly mobile and are shooting str8. I generally have the two of them working together, but separate from each other. They're always close enough so they can shoot at the same target if the first doesn't take it out but far enough away to force my opponent into a tough spot trying to not face the weak side armor to them. The MM/HF speeder basically goes on suicide runs. If going first, I deploy as close to the enemy as I can, flat-out first turn, second turn move 12" and pop a tank or clear out something in cover. 

In my lists I like to run an LRC and a couple vindicators and some rhinos. Having those extremely mobile firing platforms means my opponent has some serious shit to consider when debating target. 

As a templar player we have to take advantage of the points costs of things while we can. C:SM has typhoons costing 90pts. We're at 70. There's a reason why they're so expensive. It's our duty to exploit that.

Also, if you're playing a marines player then those 4 krak missile shots will make him cry. You'll actually force a marine player to take advantage of cover with shit like that flying at him.


----------



## greytemplar (Dec 25, 2011)

Also, in smaller games, they are pretty much mandatory for taking out whatever vehicles the enemy might have. Since my Local Friendly Gaming Store play only small games (200-500p) so any marineplayer quickly find themselves outnumbered, and outnumbered BADLY. Since even the basic configuration can thin out enemy squads and destroy AV11, and a 20p upgrade (typhoon) makes them even deadlier, you can't really go wrong 

The only real problem with them would be that they get shot down by boltguns, but you can stay in cover or out of range and blast away. They really are a must in smaller games.


----------

